# New-to-me Lawman MK III



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought this at last weeks gun show in Frederick and got the OK to pick it up today. I'd say it's 98 percent; a little wear on one side of the muzzle, and the usual cylinder ring. Fired very little, the front of the cylinder is almost clean. By serial number, made in 1973. The saleman said it came out of a collection and I believe him.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Great looking Colt Wheel gun.....:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Love them Colts.*



rfawcs said:


> Bought this at last weeks gun show in Frederick and got the OK to pick it up today. I'd say it's 98 percent; a little wear on one side of the muzzle, and the usual cylinder ring. Fired very little, the front of the cylinder is almost clean. By serial number, made in 1973. The saleman said it came out of a collection and I believe him.


 Very good looking Colt:drooling: You got there Mr.Rfawcs. I got a MK III that I got in a pawn shop and it's a great shooter.:smt023 Hope you have the same luck with yours. :smt033 Let us know how it shoots and what you think of it after you have had it to the range.:watching:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Both you and Baldy seem to have a knack for acquiring those Colts.

Always nice to see the photos of guns from the past. Thanks for sharing.

Bob Wright


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I've always been a wheelgun guy at heart and Colts for some reason really trip my trigger. No one could put a blue on a revolver like those Colt craftsmen could.

I wish I had deep enough pockets to be a real collector, but I get by; seventeen Colt handguns so far. I had a chance to pick up a Lawman MK III last spring at a show, but decided to wait, as it was nicked up some. Glad I did, and that's why I try to get to all the MD shows; you just never know what's going to be available.

I've thought about working on getting a Smith & Wesson collection going, but they made about a bazillion models and variations. That would be a lifetime effort for someone with enough dough.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I've thought about working on getting a Smith & Wesson collection going, but they made about a bazillion models and variations. That would be a lifetime effort for someone with enough dough.


You speak as if Colt didn't. A collection of Colt single actions alone is a tremendous collection.

But, you collect whatever trips your trigger. When folks ask me if I'm a collector, I reply no, I'm an accumulator. Collector implies too much organization.

Bob Wright


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You speak as if Colt didn't. A collection of Colt single actions alone is a tremendous collection.
> 
> But, you collect whatever trips your trigger. When folks ask me if I'm a collector, I reply no, I'm an accumulator. Collector implies too much organization.
> 
> Bob Wright


An Accumulator....I LIKE THAT! I'm gonna steal that one.

I forgot about the SAAs. I never even think about them as they are wayyyyy too expensive for me.

I met a guy at a show a few years ago who collects...wait, I mean accumulates... S&W Model 10s, and only Model 10s. He said he had over 100.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I owned one from 1971 to 1972
I was in Grad school and my wife's family was having problems and she needed a plane ticket - sold it to an Atlanta Policeman -
WISH I HAD IT BACK...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lovely lady how does she dance?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Long story but I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet. About all I can handle right now are .22s. Bad hands, soon to have surgery, again.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck on your operation Mr.Rfawcs. I can tell you one thing before you shoot your MK III. It turns most .357mags into pussey cat loads. When you shoot regular .38s it's like shooting a .22 RF. Hope you get well quick.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Baldy. It's not serious, just inconvenient and frustrating.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Man I miss my old 2" version,,, I picked it up the same year it was released for sale to replace my model 27 that was in lock down due to a shooting.

Carried for me like the big Smith and stood up well to the issued 145 grain silver tips at the time,round butt and stag grips , Tyler "T" and I was in heaven :mrgreen:


----------

